# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Anazhthsh tropou metaforas gia gamo se nhsaki konta sthn Artemida Attikhs

## hercval

Kalhmera se olous! 
Padreyomaste to kalokairi kai exoume vrei ena poly wraio ekklhsaki panw se ena mikro nhsaki (vraxonhsida) sta 300 metra apo tis anatolikes aktes ths Attikhs. To provlhma einai pws 8a perasoume ton kosmo apenanti. Exoume vrei kana 2 psarades alla epeidh den exoun adeia gia metafora, to kalokairi pou eixe ginei enas gamos eixan provlhmata kai twra trexoun sta dikasthria.
Epeidh den exoume sxesh me th naytilia 8a mporousate na mas dwsete ta fwta sas gia to pou na psaksoume? Mas eipan oti isws prepei na pame ston Wrwpo kai na psaksoume na noikiasoume kamia pantofla wste na mh xreiastei na kanoume polla dromologia. Fovamai omws oti to kostos isws na einai apagoreytiko... 
Eyxaristoume poly!

----------


## aris koulocheris

Γεια σας..ωραια η ιδεα σας για τον γαμο στον Αγιο-Νικολα οι φωτο που εχω βαλει στις θαλασσινες δραστηριοτητες αν δειτε ειναι απο εκει απο αυτο το νησακι.Αν θελετε λεπτομερειες κανονιζετε.Για ποσα ατομα καλεσμενους συζηταμε..?Παντως υπαρχει τροπος μεταφορας δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα!αν θελετε στειλτε μηνυματακι να συννενοηθουμε.

----------

